# Changing jobs/moving to another state.



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

I just wanted to get some input on this from you guys. I am moving to New Hampshire from Wyoming for personal reasons. I currently am a 4th year apprentice and have been working in Wyoming my whole plumbing career. As it stands now I could test for my journeyman license here and get a journeyman card for the town I live in. However, I will have to retest in New Hampshire if I want to get licensed there. NH uses the 2009 code and some other NH statutes for the test while WY is 2006. NH also requires schooling while WY does not. 

I also would like to work in NH for a few months before I get licensed to get a feel for the local plumbing style and older homes. Does anyone here have any info on NH licensing? There are a lot of job openings but of course the majority want you to be licensed. I started looking at the NH website for licensing and whatnot but its the typical government website that doesn't really tell you anything.

thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish you all the best. 

I'd take that journeyman's exam in Wyoming; at least when in NH, a prospective employer will look favorably upon you that you bothered to get a journeyman's license in Wyoming. Guys who went the extra mile to get a license usually get a 2nd look as opposed to guys who never bothered. And you never know if down the road you might move back to Wyoming.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What Tommy said get you lic. It usually makes it easier to be allowed to test for a new states lic.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What the Okie said. 

Son, if you thought Wyoming was hick, you ain't seen nothing until you work for a 4th generation Yankee plumber.

They got toilets older than the State of Wyoming.

Get your license in Wyoming first. While it may not transfer, you do get consideration from the state because it really proves you really did an apprenticeship..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What Plumber said. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes I agree you may want to get your license in Wyoming first. Some states will let you take there journeymen exam for their state if you possess another states journey license. However if you are an apprentice when you arrive in new Hampshire you may have to restart your apprentice time.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

What Mr Plumber said........

ther are a few plumbers on PZ from NH who may be able to assist


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What Homer said....

Maybe NHMaster will chime in.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What biz said!! Here in tx if you are licensed in another state then its a lot easier to just go ahead and test here!!! Rather then do an apprenticeship and what not!!! And I'd get it and keep it current !!


----------



## RichRock (Dec 21, 2011)

Like Mr. Plumber said, you may have to start your apprenticeship over. I had the same situation, I was living in Tx at the time, did 3 1/2 years of a 4 year apprenticeship when my father was killed in a car accident in Wisconsin (where I'm originally from) and my marriage was in the pisser. One day I just told my wife I wanted a divorce, loaded up my pick up and moved back home. to make a long story short, Wisconsin wouldn't honor the Tx apprenticeship, so I ended up starting all over. I did get a years credit though....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

RichRock said:


> Like Mr. Plumber said, you may have to start your apprenticeship over. I had the same situation, I was living in Tx at the time, did 3 1/2 years of a 4 year apprenticeship when my father was killed in a car accident in Wisconsin (where I'm originally from) and my marriage was in the pisser. One day I just told my wife I wanted a divorce, loaded up my pick up and moved back home. to make a long story short, Wisconsin wouldn't honor the Tx apprenticeship, so I ended up starting all over. I did get a years credit though....


Don't get me started on friggin' Texas.........:furious:

To the OP, yeah, get your Wyoming card. If for no other reason it will give you a feeling of pride and accomplishment......


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I need to be back in New Hampshire by next week and don't have time to schedule the test. I may have to fly back here to take just to get my card. It would be worth the price of a plane ticket. 

On another note.... I have a 2009 IPC code book and WY test uses 2006 book. Do you think I will need to buy the 2006 book for the test or can I get away with my 2009 book??


----------



## Wyoplumber (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya you can use the 09 book to take your test here in Wyoming. There are usually only a few things that change in the code book it will have a little black mark on the left side of paragraph, shouldn't be a problem. Wyoming goes by municipalities some of them require a license some don't do if you want to work in different counties here in Wyoming then you will need it for sure.


----------



## Mega plumbing (Dec 20, 2011)

If I could recommend anything it would be to finish in Wyoming and get all the paperwork you can before leaving. I did the same thing I'm from New Jersey master plumber New Jersey and went to Florida and try to do the endorsement process but it didn't work. They gave me such a hard time in Florida for trying to get a license in Florida I'm 38 I didn't want to go through the schooling again I've been doing it for 15 years and I even had plumbing inspectors from New Jersey sign off on my license and all my work in NJ. Florida still gave me trouble trouble, how New Hampshire is I don't know but a lot of states they don't they don't want to just hand out licenses they want your money and they want you to do the schooling all that **** again just so the state makes money so good luck! Let us know how it goes please


----------



## Mega plumbing (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh long story short I moved back to New Jersey and open a business 10 months ago couldn't be happier


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wyoplumber said:


> Ya you can use the 09 book to take your test here in Wyoming....


Still boycotting the Intro Section? :whistling2:


----------



## Wyoplumber (Dec 25, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Still boycotting the Intro Section? :whistling2:


Not real sure what I'm suppose to do in that area?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Wyoplumber said:


> Not real sure what I'm suppose to do in that area?


You're supposed to introduce yourself hence the name intro section:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wyoplumber said:


> Not real sure what I'm suppose to do in that area?


Check the thread "Why Post an Intro".


----------



## Wyoplumber (Dec 25, 2011)

Why does it matter what my name is you gonna send me a Xmas present?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Wyoplumber said:


> Why does it matter what my name is you gonna send me a Xmas present?


I think your rudeness has made me reconsider my advice. I would move without getting your lic. Then I would go to all the plumbing shops in your new area and demand a job, when they ask you to fill out a application, get pissy and be a smart a** or just be yourself and see how that works for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I think your rudeness has made me reconsider my advice. I would move without getting your lic. Then I would go to all the plumbing shops in your new area and demand a job, when they ask you to fill out a application, get pissy and be a smart a** or just be yourself and see how that works for ya.:thumbsup:


Desert he is not the original poster!! That was kieth !!! But I like you thinking


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

What TX said but I'm late


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OHHHHH

Never mind.:laughing:

As you were.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

keithjgouveia said:


> Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I need to be back in New Hampshire by next week and don't have time to schedule the test. I may have to fly back here to take just to get my card. It would be worth the price of a plane ticket.
> 
> On another note.... I have a 2009 IPC code book and WY test uses 2006 book. Do you think I will need to buy the 2006 book for the test or can I get away with my 2009 book??


If you're not going to go for the W. A. M. Maybe get letters of employment to verify time spent in the trade, I'm sure that would help.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

*Update*

Just to fill you guys in on whats going on here. I moved back to NH and of course every company I have applied at wants to hire me as a licensed journeyman instead of an experienced apprentice. The State (NH) told me I could get my WY journeyman license and that would qualify me to take the NH test with out going through another four year apprenticeship and schooling. Unfortunately Wyoming doesn't issue license for any trades except electrical. They leave it up to local jurisdictions to license their tradesmen. Now I'm waiting for the state of NH to decide if a journeyman license in my small WY town would qualify me to take the NH test.

On another note, I called the International Code Council and they said that if in WY the approved references for the plumbing test is the 2006 code book, then I wouldn't be to bring in my 2009 code book. Looks like I'm buying another code book.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

*took the WY test*

Just flew to Wyoming and took the Journeyman plumber test. They didn't even ask for proof of my years in the field. Anyone off the street that had $100 could have taken the test. Anyway. I should get my results in two to three weeks. 

I'm sure I passed it. It wasn't to difficult. I decided to take the paper test instead of the computer one because with the paper test they will actually mail you a journeyman card verses a computer printout with the computer test.

I plan on applying for the New Hampshire License as soon as I get my results. Wish me luck.


----------

